# Schwiitzerdütsch



## Harry1982 (5 Aug. 2015)

Das ist doch was für unseren Schweizer 
Sprecht ihr wirklich so?  



​


----------



## wusel (8 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2015)

*Naja, besser wie bayerisch...ODER ????*


----------



## FarmerBoy (26 Feb. 2021)

Hört sich irgendwie besser an


----------

